# Please help with sick guppy!



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

*Please help with sick guppy! (PICS)*

Hes been sitting like that all day







[/IMG] My fancytail guppy (I got yesterday) He was active yesterday now hes just siting at the bottom he looks fine but hes siting at the bottom and comes to the top whats wrong tiered or stressed?Ammoia 0 I need to run out to get more kits cause I only have ammonia right now 75 Gallon 6 guppies 2 silver dollars 3 giant danios and 6 cories he just seems to be at the bottom and breathing heavily and going to the top and goes back down again and when I put the food in this morning he didnt really seem to care about it he just sat there all my other fish are as active as can be even the cories are up! I hope he is ok though, Maybe I should put him in the 2 gal hospital?


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

bump. anyone?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

He could be stressed is that a rip min his tailfin or am I just seeing things


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes it is a rip I noticed it as I was bring it home


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Perhaps you should move him to quarenteen and be more careful about the fish you buy later on. You may want to medicate him with something like Melafix and Aquarium salt..


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't have aqua. Salt but have food salt will that work? Im putting him in my 2 gal hospital right now


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

Wait no it isnt a rip it is just dis coloration I looked a little closer... Edit it is a little rip


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Never ever put food salt in an aquarium. Aquarium salt is a kind of medication in itself. It lowers the risk of infection and kills harmful bacteria and infection. Table salt is sure to harm your fish. You can go to wal-mart stores or any pet store and get a carton of Aquarium Salt for less than $2.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

And that is a rip. I can clearly see the rock behind it through the rip.


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

But why is he so slugish?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

From stress if he was like that when you bought him (didn't you say it was like that when you bought him home?) he could have been beat up in the fish store or in your tank and is scared and stressed from it. The quaratining him will do good especially if you get some aquarium salt or melafix


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

If you just put him in the tank yesterday, it could be stress of being in a new place. His fin could be getting infected, which could lead to fin rot. You need to medicate the fish, not just wait to see if it gets better. Rips make it hard for fish to swim sometimes. Melafix and Aquarium Salt will help the fish heal and will ward off any infection.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Is your water is very soft and acidid? guppys prefer hard and acidid water, especially overbred males are sensitive to acidid water.


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

Hes dead, And did I mention this was a wal-mart fish? That probably explains it I am never going to buy frish from wal mart again I am probably going to go and chew out the fish section guys for such horriable conditions :rip: Little guys :sad:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I think he got his tail infected- sorry for your fish, and I too sympathise for all the aquatic animals at walmart.


----------

